# Showing Do's and Dont's.



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Well in 3 weeks i pick up my new welshie bitch pup Jola who i hope to show, Now what are the do's and dont's and i shall be going to ringcraft as well.

My main concern is the commands i need for showing and how to combine them with real life commands like sit, wait blah blah blah.

Any pointers would be gratfully recived and acted on.

As you can gather i am a complete novice and will need all the help i can.


Thanks

William


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

do find a ringcraft training club as well as a normal training class as they do work hand in hand with eachother.
you don't want a nervous show dog so get it out and about in crowded and loud places fairly often.
socialise it with dogs and people.
get people to go over the dog, by this i mean checking teeth, ears, running their hands along the dog, down the tail etc.
also for you get used to walking him on both sides and also standing him on both sides.

when you're actually showing dont let people push you out, it's overly competitive. if people get too close move out in front or ask them to move back a bit. 
also always talk to the dog, the judge does notice who does and doesn't interact with the dog. 
don't let it get bored, this is the last thing you want. when you're standing waiting for the judge, keep on eye on the judge and quietly play with the dog, if the judge looks towards you then you can stand it again.
Ah and the most important thing, make sure you don't run out of food 
its a disaster if you run out with dallies 

hope some of this helps and makes any kind of sense
good luck


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

the one eye on the judge thing comes naturally after a few practises. I'm sure I go cross eyed in the ring.

by the way I used to do junior handling and it's alot harder than it looks. normal showing is a treat but do get into some adult handling classes, they do help for in the normal ring, you learn little tricks, watch people and you can see their weaknesses etc.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Get her out and about early - teach her stand long before sit (welshies can not absorb too much too soon!) Find yourself a really good ringcraft and make sure that you get loads of different people to go over her i.e. all shapes, sizes and both male/female.

Showing is fun, although too many people take it too seriously, every judge has different likes/dislikes. 

Welcome to the world of dog showing?

BTW where are you getting her from as your breeder will also give you some tips!

Julie (owner of a couple of welshies)


----------



## celene bully1 (Feb 3, 2008)

hi, like you il soon hav my pup and would like to show but am totally new. u hav to start sumwer tho. how do u find out about local craft fare classes, and do they cost?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

celene bully1 said:


> hi, like you il soon hav my pup and would like to show but am totally new. u hav to start sumwer tho. how do u find out about local craft fare classes, and do they cost?


Think you mean ringcraft classes and yes they do cost ours is something like £2.50 per dog per night and well worth the money, if you find a show in your area go along and ask the Secretary on the day they may be able to either point you in the right direction for a ringcraft class or even put you in touch with someone who can help you.


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Google ringcraft in your area, that what i did and i found 2 local ones.
Ringcraft Clubs & Societies

There are 3 within that list in tyne & wear.

And chances are that they will know of others as well.


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

> Ah and the most important thing, make sure you don't run out of food
> its a disaster if you run out with dallies


One of my dallies is not bothered by food at all. if you find this a problem something that rustles in the pocket might work like Hula Hoops packet (empty so as it fits)


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

wow!
shocking, i guess you get the exceptions.
yeah try something like an empty packet then


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Gotta show Sunday so hard work again, I need a rabbit or a squirell on the judges table that should do the trick


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol if mine were there the squirrell would not be for long. there be eating it
good luck on sunday lets know how you got on?


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

will do, got 2 entered only an open show tho so wont be to stressed out


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Good day yesterday they won their classes and my little girlie went BOB, then went on to win the group  Usually it is the dog who wins more so he is now very miffed and wo'nt talk to me much.
Nothing in BIS but didn't expect it very plesed with group win.


----------

